# MM1 Maui Ocean Club Napili Villas



## crf450x (Jun 2, 2015)

We checked into the Napili Villas in a 2br which was an eplus exchange from a 1br MMO and couldn't be more pleased.  The II unit code is ZZTQ Ocean Front was honored and here is the view we have from the 5th floor:


----------



## crf450x (Jun 2, 2015)

They were adding some new palapa shade umbrellas today by the main pool


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice and it looks like a beautiful day too. 

Enjoy your stay!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 2, 2015)

crf450x said:


> We checked into the Napili Villas in a 2br which was an eplus exchange from a 1br MMO and couldn't be more pleased.  The II unit code is ZZTQ Ocean Front was honored and here is the view we have from the 5th floor.



You were really fortunate, as the 5th and 7th floors are the only 2 floors in Napili with floor to ceiling windows and a lanai that you can see through when looking down  (i.e., the part beneath the top of the railing is not solid concrete).  We own ocean front and I always request either the 5th or 7th floors for this reason.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## brigechols (Jun 2, 2015)

Very nice! I'm hoping for an eplus exchange into a 2 bedroom. Blow some pixie dust  in my direction


----------



## crf450x (Jun 2, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> You were really fortunate, as the 5th and 7th floors are the only 2 floors in Napili with floor to ceiling windows and a lanai that you can see through when looking down  (i.e., the part beneath the top of the railing is not solid concrete).  We own ocean front and I always request either the 5th or 7th floors for this reason.  Enjoy your stay.


Great weather the past 2 weeks. Here is the view from the lanai:


----------



## kmij (Jun 2, 2015)

WOW those views are to die for.  Hope to get there with points in the winter of 2017.  Thank you for sharing those fabulous photos. Enjoy your time there!
Jean


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 2, 2015)

We're losing our property, at least Hyatt is, we're next...


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 3, 2015)

I've stayed in that unit on the 5th floor....I recognize the beautiful view. The floor to ceiling windows are great!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 3, 2015)

I believe the OP's unit is in the stack with room numbers ending in 01, which is the end of the building nearest to the old section.  Although it is  a great view, it is actually the worst ocean front view in Napili as it is at an angle to the ocean.  By Maui Ocean Club standards, it should really be ocean view, even though I agree that the view is gorgeous.  When we give our room preferences as an ocean front owner, we always ask not be placed in that stack.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jun 3, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I believe the OP's unit is in the stack with room numbers ending in 01, which is the end of the building nearest to the old section.  Although it is  a great view, it is actually the worst ocean front view in Napili as it is at an angle to the ocean.  By Maui Ocean Club standards, it should really be ocean view, even though I agree that the view is gorgeous.  When we give our room preferences as an ocean front owner, we always ask not be placed in that stack.



Yes, it is in the 01 stack & does angle to the ocean. I agree it's not the best ocean front view in the Napili tower, but I was pleased with the view. It was an II exchange & I was very happy with the views of the ocean & mountains behind the tower.


----------



## crf450x (Jun 4, 2015)

Ocean view or ocean front. We are very pleased with this unit.   I will take the "worst" ocean front unit in the Napili villas any day.


----------



## GregT (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm so pleased that you are enjoying your time at MOC -- it's a great property and I'm excited to be there later this month.

I've seen BocaBoy comment before on the floor 5/7 windows and lanai railings in Napili (and floors 5/7/9 in Lahaina) but I've never been in one of those units.  Can you post a picture to try and capture the additional visibility you get from the railing?   Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 4, 2015)

Here is a picture I included in my Smugmug gallery a few years ago.  I guess my secret is out now...


----------



## spaulino (Jun 4, 2015)

GaryDouglas said:


> Here is a picture I included in my Smugmug gallery a few years ago.  I guess my secret is out now...



Gary, that view is to die for!!! Is this on the 4th or 7th floor that BocaBoy just mentioned? Gorgeous!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 4, 2015)

spaulino said:


> Gary, that view is to die for!!! Is this on the 4th or 7th floor that BocaBoy just mentioned? Gorgeous!



The 5th...


----------



## crf450x (Jun 4, 2015)

GregT said:


> Can you post a picture to try and capture the additional visibility you get from the railing?   Thanks very much!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Good Morning Greg, here is the view while sitting on the lanai:




I will post a better picture later in the afternoon with better sun light.


----------



## crf450x (Jun 4, 2015)

View while sitting down on lanai. 






View while standing on lanai.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 4, 2015)

LAX Mom said:


> Yes, it is in the 01 stack & does angle to the ocean. I agree it's not the best ocean front view in the Napili tower, but I was pleased with the view. It was an II exchange & I was very happy with the views of the ocean & mountains behind the tower.


Oh I agree.  The point of my comment was only that a gorgeous view like this is not even one of the better ocean front views in Napili.  MOC is one resort where ocean front and ocean view actually mean what they say.  No dumpster or parking lot views with more desirable labels because the ocean you can't see is not too far away.


----------



## GregT (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you both, those are impressive pictures with the open railing.   MOC is a great property and those units would be even more special.  Thanks again for posting them!

Best,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 5, 2015)

crf450x said:


> Ocean view or ocean front. We are very pleased with this unit.   I will take the "worst" ocean front unit in the Napili villas any day.


Hello CFR,

I am happy for you that you are enjoying your view but not the noise of the jet skis in front of the resort.  We all should object but that means that we have to start writing letters to the county and most owners will not bother.

The County should, at least, rotate the noise from one resort to the other and not every year in front of the same resort.

May I ask you a question?  I see your notebook on a little table in front of the window. Does that come with your condo as we do not have this in the Lahaina tower in the 2 BR condos last year.  It would be nice to have a small portable desk to put the notebook on.  Just curious.

TIA for your reply but there is no hurry.


----------



## crf450x (Jun 5, 2015)

iconnections said:


> May I ask you a question?  I see your notebook on a little table in front of the window. Does that come with your condo as we do not have this in the Lahaina tower in the 2 BR condos last year.  It would be nice to have a small portable desk to put the notebook on.  Just curious.
> 
> TIA for your reply but there is no hurry.



Hello iconnections, that little desk is from the lock off room. When we stayed in the lahaina tower last year the same desk/table was also in the lock off side.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 5, 2015)

Thank you.  We will do the same next year.  Never thought of that before.


----------



## bobpark56 (Jun 5, 2015)

*Exercising E+*

How far in front of your arrival date did you exercise your E-Plus? (Curious as to when we should be looking.)


----------



## crf450x (Jun 5, 2015)

bobpark56 said:


> How far in front of your arrival date did you exercise your E-Plus? (Curious as to when we should be looking.)


Thanks to a sighting by oceanvps I was able to get a 2br upgrade into MM1 from a 1br MMO 11 days before check in. Exact same check in dates. Very lucky.


----------



## GregT (Jun 5, 2015)

crf450x said:


> Thanks to a sighting by oceanvps I was able to get a 2br upgrade into MM1 from a 1br MMO 11 days before check in. Exact same check in dates. Very lucky.



Outstanding, you will have a great time -- what unit code did you get? (It's in My History on II).  

Have fun!


----------



## crf450x (Jun 5, 2015)

GregT said:


> Outstanding, you will have a great time -- what unit code did you get? (It's in My History on II).
> 
> Have fun!



Unit code was HZZTQ which is for ocean front for which was honored in he Napili tower.  This E-plus exchange is for this present stay which ends tomorrow. Then we are on to the Grand Waikikian.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 6, 2015)

Wow. What a score.

There is hope!

have fun.


----------



## follies (Aug 4, 2015)

I am currently confirmed in MMO, but I am getting EPlus hoping to get lucky as well and get into MM1


----------



## TXTortoise (Jul 6, 2018)

DELETED...wrong thread


----------



## BocaBoy (Jul 7, 2018)

LAX Mom said:


> Yes, it is in the 01 stack & does angle to the ocean. I agree it's not the best ocean front view in the Napili tower, but I was pleased with the view. It was an II exchange & I was very happy with the views of the ocean & mountains behind the tower.


I would be pleased too, if it was an exchange.  Ecstatic in fact.  However, as an MOC ocean front owner booking early, I was not at all pleased the time it was assigned to us.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jul 11, 2018)

crf450x said:


> Thanks to a sighting by oceanvps I was able to get a 2br upgrade into MM1 from a 1br MMO 11 days before check in. Exact same check in dates. Very lucky.


Just did the same into ZZTQ 2 bedroom.   So excited for this E-Plus. I always try E-plus but never have gotten anything.
Could be Lahaina or Napili building?


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Jul 12, 2018)

taffy19 said:


> We all should object but that means that we have to start writing letters to the county and most owners will not bother.
> 
> The County should, at least, rotate the noise from one resort to the other and not every year in front of the same resort.



Agreed!! Since they moved that ugly platform northward from the former location near the canoe club, it seems unfair that the MMOC should have to endure that alone. There are tons of the resorts that could "share the blessing".


----------

